

A list of startup accelerator programs - philipDS
http://blog.shedd.us/321987608/

======
Stormbringer
I've often thought that for the exceptionally bright but really technical
hands on programmer that some of these startup incubator or shared workspace
environments might be the ideal place to work.

The problem is that at any one company there aren't enough challenges to keep
you interested, you're the heavy hitter, the impact player. You can come on
the field, and in 15 minutes score more goals than everyone else put together,
but then you get bored and need to go off and do something else. I think there
is an analogy to science - there is the big glamourous science with its
breakthroughs, and then there is the 'janitorial' science of the guys who coem
along behind and tidy everything up.

The problem with trying to create a 'floating' programmer type position is how
do you compensate them? But that will come back to a much more fundamental
(and unsolved) problem, how do you _measure_ the input of programmers.

Additionally, if we buy into some of the recent discussion about personality
types and programming, it may be that the best impact players are the
manic/depressive types. They might come in to the shared workspace for two
weeks and flit from company to company solving an amazing quantity of
problems... and then they go and hide under their bed for four weeks and you
don't see them again for a month. Someone's got to keep the momentum going in
that time (so we can't _all_ be impact players).

Additionally, thinking back to the times that I've been the guy to walk into
the room, take a quick glance at the other programmers source code and say
"there's your problem" and then ride off into the sunset, you really need to
have some kind of base level of understanding of what they're trying to do.

For me I think I also have 'language snobbery' issues. I'm not going to want
to help some 20 year old MBAs put some scammy B2B together by coercing two
fundemantally different PHP frameworks to talk to each other (and even if I
did the compensation would be even more of an issue, because they'd never
believe just how difficult it is).

So it'll probably always be a pipe-dream for me...

------
yurisagalov
Great list, I figured I'd give you a few more for the corner of the world that
I do know:

Toronto also has "Basecamp Ventures"/Mantella Venture Partners
(<http://mantellavp.com/>), which is focused on early stage companies.
PushLife (which just last weekend sold to Google for a reported ~$25M) was a
graduate of that system.

There's also the Waterloo Accelerator center
(<http://www.acceleratorcentre.com/>), which is part of the Ontario Center for
Excellence, and is loosely affiliated with the Toronto counterpart, MaRS
(<http://www.marsdd.com/>)

edit: removed the Velocity accelerator, I saw you have them mentioned under
university affiliated :)

------
rmason
Judging from my home state of Michigan it's not a very comprehensive list.

They missed Momentum in Grand Rapids [http://momentum-
mi.com/blog/entry/momentum-targets-regions-i...](http://momentum-
mi.com/blog/entry/momentum-targets-regions-investment-culture/)

Also there are two incubators (one for MSU students only) at the East Lansing
Technology Innovation Center (known locally as the TIC)

<http://www.cityofeastlansing.com/tic>

Pretty sure there's an incubator at Michigan Technological University in the
states upper peninsula but I couldn't find a link. I think the University of
Michigan also has a student incubator.

The only one of them that functions like a typical YCombinator style incubator
is Momentum.

------
nhebb
The portlandten.com link is dead. I don't know if there's an official voice
for the Portland startup community, but Rick Turoczy at
<http://siliconflorist.com> does a pretty good job rounding up the local
startup news (among other topics).

------
rgrieselhuber
In Japan, there is also Open Network Lab, run by Digital Garage, the company
responsible for bringing Twitter to Japan, Netprice and Kakaku.com (both are
big players in ecommerce there).

<http://onlab.jp/>

------
treblig
Another to add to the list:

10xelerator.com was launched last week for this summer in Columbus, OH. It's
$20k, and grant-based w/ no equity stake.

~~~
kovar
It's also focused on younger applicants -

"At least 50 percent of the team members must have been enrolled in a college
within the last three years."

------
hansy
Does the "brand name" of an accelerator matter? I figure more well-known
accelerators come with a larger, more established network to pool from, but I
imagine there must be a great deal of merit to be gained from any accelerator
you choose, right?

------
joshhepworth
There's also a really new one (they just launched their site a week or two
ago) in Baltimore.

<http://thestartupcity.com/>

------
ndaugherty18
For people just out of college there is a new one launched at The Ohio State
University <http://10xelerator.com/>.

~~~
ndaugherty18
woops missed the comment below.

------
toast76
We've just graduated from the first intake at an Aussie program called
StartMate (<http://startmate.com.au>)

------
bdclimber14
One of these I noticed isn't actually a startup accelerator in the sense that
they offer funding. GangPlank is more of a collaborative workspace than
anything.

------
togasystems
Bootuplabs (No. 69) in Vancouver is now defunct. Anybody out there know about
anything new in the British Columbia area?

------
triviatise
someone needs to make an app that lets you enter your info once and then auto
submit to all the accelerators.

~~~
impendia
You can apply for faculty positions in math like this, see
<http://www.mathjobs.org/jobs>.

It is great for applicants, but a little bit annoying for departments who want
to hire -- it is now easy and common to simply apply for every job out there,
so departments get tons of applications from people who are probably not
actually interested.

------
rbreve
Startup Chile <http://www.startupchile.org>

------
metachris
Good list. I think it would help to sort them by country first and then by
city though.

------
Alex3917
There's also MagicBeansInc.com in San Francisco, and Startup-Insights.com in
Taiwan.

------
adsahay
Great list. Google maps mashup, anyone?

